# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > مبتدی: jQuery چیست؟

## Ahoora_Mazda

درود بر شما

من در مورد Jquery سوالات زیر را دارم متشکر میشوم اگر پاسخ دهید.

1- آیا Jquery یک زبان برنامه نویسی مستقل است ؟ یا فقط کمکی است برای حرفه ای تر شدن طراحی سایت

2-آیا میتوان ajax را با jquery پیاده کرد ؟ 

3-Jquery سمت سرور است یا سمت کلاینت؟

4- آموزش ها و بهترین رفرنس هاش در کدام سایت است (به جز گوگل!)

----------


## Chabok

سلام




> - آیا Jquery یک زبان برنامه نویسی مستقل است ؟ 
> *خیر .زبان نیست . یک کتابخانه کد JavaScript است . و اصولا تضمین می کند که کدهاش در هر مرورگری جواب میده .
> ولی طرز استفادش شاید اون رو متمایز میکنه و به عنوان یک زبان جدید به نظر میرسه
> 
> مثلا به جای getElementByID از*  $('#myDivId')
> *استفاده میشه .*
> یا فقط کمکی است برای حرفه ای تر شدن طراحی سایت
> *بله*
> 
> ...


موفق باشید . یا حق

----------


## Ahoora_Mazda

تشکر از توضیحات شما.
لطفا یک پروژه سمپل که در آن از Jquery استفاده شده است را در اینجا قرار دهید تا استفاده کنیم.

----------


## Ahoora_Mazda

دوست گرامی، من به سایتش سر زدم و کلیه آموزشهایی که داشت را مطالعه و ذخیره کردم، به هر حال کار آموزشی اگر آزمایشگاهی هم باشه خیلی راحت تر و سریعتر برای آدم تفسیر میشه.استفاده از یک مثال عملی در یادگیری هیچ علمی کار عبس و اشتباهی نیست و تنها در جهت استفاده از تجارب بزرگان و با تجربه های آن علم است. البته حرف شما در مورد تلاش کاملا درست هست و من هم به آن اعتقاد دارم اما وقت هم طلاست و چه بهتر که با صرف کمترین زمان بیشترین نتیجه را به دست بیاوریم.

----------


## Chabok

سلام .
یک مجموعه مثال عالی 

*jQuery Tutorials for Designers*

the version used in this article is jQuery 1.2.3

View jQuery Demos

Download Demo ZIP

-------------
آموزش عالی Ajax توسط JQuery همراه با مثال آماده

+50 Amazing Jquery Examples- Part1

51+ Best of jQuery Tutorials and Examples

37 More Shocking jQuery Plugins

45+ Fresh Out of the oven jQuery Plugins

http://www.codylindley.com/blogstuff/js/jquery/
http://training.learningjquery.com
http://designreviver.com/tutorials/j...dropdown-menu/

موفق باشید .

----------


## blackcats

سلام
چند وقتی هست خیلی در مورد jquery مطلب میبینم و تنها چیزی که فهمیدم اینه که تقریبا همون javascript هست.
چه فرقی بین این دو هست؟
اگرم یه مثال ساده لطف کنید برام بزارید که بشه طریقه کار با این تکنولوژی رو فهمید ممنون میشم.
مثالهایی رو که عمدتا میبینم همه رو میشه با javascript نوشت.
متوجه نمیشم کجای کارو راحت کرده!!!!!!!

----------


## ricky22

سلام دوست خوب
jquery یک framework برای javascript هست.
پلاگین ها رو نگاه کنید تا متوجه راحتی کار بشید :)

----------


## eyes_shut_number1

اطلاعات دقیق تر درموردش میتونی اینجا پیدا کنی
http://wanalyst.net/?cat=9

----------


## امیـرحسین

شاید این مقاله مفید باشه: *jQuery چیست؟*

----------


## karimi84

سلام 
ببخشید اقای امیرحسین ادرس سایتی رو که دادین بعد از باز شدن تنظیمات صفحه به هم میخوره

----------


## امیـرحسین

> سلام 
> ببخشید اقای امیرحسین ادرس سایتی رو که دادین بعد از باز شدن تنظیمات صفحه به هم میخوره


لطفا سایت رو با مرورگری غیر از Internet Explorer 6 مشاهده کنید.

----------


## eyes_shut_number1

شما میتونی اموزش این برنامه رو با مثال های زیاد اینجا ببینی
http://wanalyst.net/?cat=9

----------

